# Solved: Sharing Printer with XP



## wyeknott (Apr 14, 2011)

Windows 8 "Pro" on Win Server 2008 domain with Brother DCP-7040 attached via USB.
Printer prints test pages locally.

I've opened every setting I can find to allow this printer to be shared.
Sharename is 10 characters printable ascii.

Win XP SP3 PCs on the domain (same subnet) cannot connect to printer.

Cannot even connect to Win 8 PC from Network Neighborhood. 

Does anyone know how Win XP can print on a shared Win 8 printer?

Thanks,
Wye


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

does the W8 computer have a local password or was it set up using a Microsoft account 
do the XP computers all have passwords as W8 won't allow connections to non passworded computers
I think you have to turn off Home group or leave home group before setting up network shares with XP

you might find it easier to install the printer on the server or router rather than try to get it to work under XP while it is connected to a W8 computer


----------



## wyeknott (Apr 14, 2011)

Both have domain passwords. (The printer is not IP capable.) Am I going to have to setup a local account on Win 8 to allow other workstations to share? Both are on domain. How does home group apply in domain? (I usually disable the home group services anyway.) 
Thanks,
Wye


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

sharing with W8 and earlier systems is problematical 
you need local passwords on all computers not domain passwords
Don't ask me why but that is the only thing that seems to work


----------



## wyeknott (Apr 14, 2011)

OK, thanks. I can handle that.
(They bought a Win 8 PC without asking. Wish they'd asked.)


----------

